# PAL959?



## Preverb (Oct 21, 2021)

I was recently reading the main difference with a 1959 and JCM800 is the gain stages were separate in the 1959.  I assume that means the PCBs for the PAL800 and PAL959 would be quite close?  Has anyone tried to figure out how to mod one of the 800 PCBs into a 959???


----------



## Bucksears (Oct 25, 2021)

Interested as well. As much as I like gainy hard rock pedals, some Plexi midrangey 'bark' can be addictive.

FWIW, the PAL800 (according to the schematic in the '800' doc) appears to be a lightly tweaked version of the JCM800 JFET circuit created by _Electrictabs_ in the DIY community. Looks pretty much identical, except for a Presence control and some filtering at the end of the circuit.


----------



## Preverb (Oct 25, 2021)

I cut and paste pics of the 800 and 959 boards side by side.  Looks like it wouldn't be possible to just modify the existing PCB since there are a few extra capacitors. 

I think someone requested the 959 previously, but it is now archived with no way to add more people interested to the list.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Oct 26, 2021)

I'd really like to know the schematic of this new PAL800.


----------



## psychicfuzz (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey guys, reviving this thread also curious the differences and would like to do the 959 Plexi pedal. They seem  almost identical to the eye, besides a couple additional caps in the Plexi.

What type of transistors are those?


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Dec 16, 2022)

In another thread, I guess, someone revealed to me that those transistors are double: in one package there are two transistors, so six pins. This is what I get.


----------



## psychicfuzz (Dec 16, 2022)

Elijah-Baley said:


> In another thread, I guess, someone revealed to me that those transistors are double: in one package there are two transistors, so six pins. This is what I get.



Do we know if this is related to another pedal? I have a Pal 800 on the way, curious to open it up when it arrives.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Dec 17, 2022)

That was referred right to the PAL800. Someone of us are trying to get the schematic of this new version.


----------

